# Novice looking to engage the hobby



## Pigiron (Nov 24, 2014)

I am looking to really start investing seriously into this hobby. After 21 years in the Army I am looking to retire and I finally have a home and more time on my hands to devote to this hobby. Over the years I have had and tinkered in layouts but nothing permenant or complex. My wife 15 years ago bought me a K-line Wabash set and my Mom bought me a used Lionel 2367 Wabash engine a few years ago at a train show. Me and my wife just dug out her grandfathers collection of plasticville villiage which we are going to clean up and glue back together. I am really lookng for some guidance and dont want to waste money as I add my hard earned funds to this hobby. I am really interested in the history of the engines and train lines so I would really like to add cars and engines which really ran in real life. I want to stick in O gauge and do have a room I can dedicate to this. As for investment $$ am looking to initally look at about 500 to get it going and if down the road I really enjoy it then save for a really nice setup.

Thanks for your help,
Gene


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcme aboard.If you have any questions,scale specific or not,ask away.There's a lot of knowledge on this forum.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome, ask anything you want people will give you any advice or help they can. Also check put the o scale section on this forum. Lots of info. Lots of people here will be able to tell you about real life trains etc( not me, I just play with em.) Is this the lionel set? Some info .http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=2367


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Holy crap, is that the one you own? I just saw the prices at the bottom. Ok , a little cheaper on ebay 450$


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard Gene.

Sounds like you have a couple locomotives already (Lionel and K-Line). Do you still have the freight cars, track and transformer from the K-line Wabash set? I'm guessing your wife bought you the K-Line K1501 Wabash Freight Train Set, does it say "Follow the Flag" on the box? 

Assuming you still have all the contents from the set, you have a nice setup to start with. Your K-Line transformer is probably okay for the K-Line train it came with, on a small layout. But will not be powerful enough to properly run the larger postwar Lionel units, or a larger layout in general. I would recommend getting a larger transformer for your postwar Lionel 2367 Wabash engine. That is a dual motored powered A unit with horn, while the B unit was not powered. Those dual motored postwar engines need a lot of wattage/amperage. According to everything I have read in my Lionel manuals and online, the very minimum I'd recommend would be a 90 watt transformer. Much better would be 110 watts or higher. The top rated Lionel postwar ZW has 275 watts, but is a lot of money for your budget. Better to get something between 90 and 130 watts, to save some money. Later on in the future, you can always get more wattage, if you really need it. 

You could also get modern transformers, if you don't trust those 60 year old transformers. The new transformers will be safer for modern electronics, but are more expensive. 

In comparison, your K-Line transformer would be much less wattage. Most of those train set K-Line transformers are rated at either 20VA or 30VA (volt-amps). I don't know what exactly that is in wattage, but it's 40 watts or less I imagine. 

A good website to see pictures of real trains:

http://www.railpictures.net/

That should give you a better idea, what trains really ran in real life. 

You could always repaint and decal (to model a real life train) any cheap locomotives and freight cars you get. The cheap stuff has little or no collector value, because they were often literally made in the millions. Also Lionel stuff from the 1970's and 1980's is generally low in price, because most of it, is not of interest to the collectors. 

As for track, you get pick up used track at train shows, Craigslist, Ebay and your local hobbyshop to save some money. Just make sure it's in good condition. You don't want lot's of broken, bent or rusty track. Tubular track (like the K-Line track which came with your set) is the cheapest type of track. The track with built-in plastic roadbed is a lot more money. 

But overall, it's really up to you. It's a hobby after all. Do whatever you desire, whatever makes you happy. You can get whatever catches your eye, and meets your needs, and is within your budget. 

Hope that helps,

Howard

EDIT:

I currently have a 50 watt Lionel transformer, from the 1970's or 1980's, and it's good enough for my Marx steam engine. But luckily Marx engines don't need much wattage. If I had large postwar engines, I would need more wattage.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Howard is right, there are lots of considerations when considering power. Lights, switches, accessories, lighted cars, etc. Its best to have a plan. You can always start small, and up grade later. A 90w transformer can always be used for lighting etc when its out grown. BTW I do love the old school feel of the plasticville stuff and you can always add lights to them!


----------



## Pigiron (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your tips. Really appreciate the time you spent on these replys. I will take these suggestions into consideration as me and my wife devise an initial layout/plan. I am really excited about the whole thing.


----------



## Pigiron (Nov 24, 2014)

Since I am originally from Philadelphia PA, I am considering a NE themed setup Phila up into VT. Can't wait to start planning!!


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the hobby. Word of warning: This train stuff won't settle for an engagement. It's a full-out marriage, with all the same mental, emotional, and wallet-busting adjustments that need to be made to keep it going. On the bright side, you've made it this far with one wife. Maybe she'll tolerate sharing you with another!


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi welcome. Had a laugh but jesteck is so right. It is an undeniably engaging hobby. Bug go for it. My 2 cents of wisdom? Plan and plan. Mistakes tend to be expensive in this passion.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Gene, thank you for your service to our country!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :appl:


----------



## rhikdavis (May 19, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> Gene, thank you for your service to our country!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :appl:


Double Dittoes...

Hows that layout coming along?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The earlier responses are right -- this hobby is life consuming! Sounds like your wife is on board, though, and that's a real plus.

While I'll agree with cosmos that mistakes are expensive, don't be afraid to make them. In my experience, fear of making mistakes has crippled more progress than any other single factor. We've ALL made mistakes in this hobby (my rule is to try not to repeat them), and we'll help you steer clear whenever possible.

EDIT -- ... and just realized that this is an old thread resurrected. Well, maybe someone will find the comment useful, if not the OP.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I wondered what happened to the guy? Don't think he continued with the railroading, maybe he's collecting Faberge eggs or butterflies now.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Probably broke the engagement and is now in litigation to get his ring back....


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I wondered what happened to the guy? Don't think he continued with the railroading, maybe he's collecting Faberge eggs or butterflies now.


Good question, he hasn't been back for a while: _Last Activity: 11-29-2014 08:06 AM
_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen lots of people drop in and then disappear after a few posts, it's not that unusual.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've seen lots of people drop in and then disappear after a few posts, it's not that unusual.


Actually, I would argue that it's more common than sticking around. Go look at the member lists. Probably about half of the membership has 2 or fewer posts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CTValleyRR said:


> Actually, I would argue that it's more common than sticking around. Go look at the member lists. Probably about half of the membership has 2 or fewer posts.



More than half.:smokin:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm the admin of a GoldWing Motorcycle board. We get the same thing. People sign up, stick around for a few days, then never come back.

Probably 80% of the posts are by fewer than 20% of the members.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

highvoltage said:


> I'm the admin of a GoldWing Motorcycle board. We get the same thing. People sign up, stick around for a few days, then never come back.
> 
> Probably 80% of the posts are by fewer than 20% of the members.


Is the Honda led sled still being produced?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Is the Honda led sled still being produced?


Yes it is. They were building them in Marysville Ohio up until a few years ago. Production has since moved back to Japan.

Actually it's quite fast for a big motorcycle. The most recent model started in 2001 and is called the 1800 (1832cc engine), which produces around 100 bhp. It will do 0-60 in 4.4 seconds! Quick enough for me.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

highvoltage said:


> Actually it's quite fast for a big motorcycle. The most recent model started in 2001 and is called the 1800 (1832cc engine), which produces around 100 bhp. It will do 0-60 in 4.4 seconds! Quick enough for me.


Not bad for a very heavy armchair! Thanks for the info.


----------

